# Erfahrungsberichte Alpencross - Albrecht Route



## Alpenrebell (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


suche hier erfahrungsberichte von Leuten die die Albrecht Route als Alpencross schon gefahren sind.
Habe mich bereits durch die Foren gelesen aber nicht genau das gefunden was ich suche.
Und zwar interessiert es mich ob die Albrecht Route als erster Alpenx sinvoll ist bzw. ob jemand diese Tour auch als erst Alpenüberquerung gemacht hat und wie es ihm ergangen ist.

Vorbereitung auf die Tour ist klar.
Werde die nächsten Monate schon mal fest trainieren - Training im Fitnesstudio( Rücken, Beine, Schultern usw.) auf der Straße und hier in den Bergen damit einige KM und Höhenmeter zusammen kommen.
Wieviele Km sollte man vorher gefahren sein?
Habe gelesen es sollten so um die 1000 km vor der Tour sein und auch schon ein paar 1000er an Höhenmetern.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Alpenrebell


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2012)

Moije,
also ich bin in 2010 meinen ersten Alpencross auf der Albrecht Route gefahren. Wir waren insgesamt zu viert wovon zwei schon Alpencross-Erfahrung hatten. Wir sind im Juli gestartet und hatten absolute Sahne mit dem Wetter. Nicht einen Regentropfen auf den Helm bekommen. Sind immer gegen acht los damit wir spätestens um vier wieder da waren wenn die Wärmegewitter los gingen. Alles in allem fand ich die Route für einen Alpencross gut machbar wenn man ein wenig Erfahrung auf dem Bike hat. Für nen absoluten EInsteiger ist das ja schon allein Konditionell so ne Sache. Hatte damals von Januar bis Juli etwas mehr als 2500km gesammelt. Dabei waren dann einige Tagestouren mit mehr als 1.500hm und der ein oder andere Marathon. Das war dann in den Alpen mehr als ausreichend war. spezielles Rückentraining hatte ich nicht gemacht, fahre aber Grundsäzlich immer mit Rucksack. Kann aber nicht schaden denk ich. Ich finde wenn man einigermassen trainiert hat und bisschen sicher im Gelände ist dann ist die Albrecht Route absolut ok für den Anfang. Wenig Schiebe/Schlepperei und ne tolle Strecke mit schönen Trails. Bericht dazu hab ich auf meiner Webseite  
Wir sind statt Val Mora über Borchetta di Forcola, traumhafte Gegend und super Militärtrail. Gavia haben wir auch ausgelassen und sind über Mortirolo Pass. Hach ja schön wars, werd ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt nochmal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Und zwar interessiert es mich ob die Albrecht Route als erster Alpenx sinvoll ist bzw. ob jemand diese Tour auch als erst Alpenüberquerung gemacht hat und wie es ihm ergangen ist.


Wenn man sich ein bisserl mit Herrn Albrecht beschäftigt hat und auf seiner Homepage ein bisserl was liest, weiss man dass er die Strecke so zusammen gestellt hat, weil er auf dieser sein Guiding macht und auf der Suche nach der perfekten "Strecke" war. Die Strecke sehe ich als sehr empfehlenswert, wobei ich sie nur auszugsweise gefahren bin.



Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Wieviele Km sollte man vorher gefahren sein?


Da du in Freilassing durchaus ein paar Höhenmeter zur Vorbereitung machen kannst, dürfte es für dich kein Problem sein, die körperliche Fitnes zu erreichen. Laß die Zahlen mal Zahlen sein und kurble dein normales Programm ab. Als Alpenregionsanrainer schaffst das locker wenn du regelmäßig fährst. Man muss auch nicht in das Fitnescenter, wenn man regelmäßig fährt. Sowas brauchts nur, wenn du in der deutschen Tiefebene wohnst. Fährst halt 2 Wochen vorher eine 2 tägige Runde: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79346.html - kannst eh bei dir vor der Haustür starten.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79346.html


----------



## goopher (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Rebell,

wir sind die Albrecht Route 2010 gefahren und zwar genauwie wie von Albrecht auf seiner Homepage beschrieben. Auch für und war es damals unsere erste Überquerung. Es hat wahnsinnig Spass gemacht und ist auch bedenkenlos als erste Tpur zu empfehlen.

Wenn du magst kann ich dir gerne unsere Hotels durchgeben.

Grüße


----------



## peter muc (24. Januar 2012)

Servus,

die Albrecht Route war auch mein erster AX (2007). Insgesamt kann ich die  Route sehr als Einstieg in die "AX-Sucht" empfehlen:
* fahrtechnisch mit "normalen Kenntnissen / Fähigkeiten" machbar
* landschaftlich ein Traum
* überall gute Versorgungsmöglichkeiten
* für jeden Tag eine "einfachere" Ausweichroute planbar

Mit MTB habe ich 2005 angefangen, d.h. be dem ersten AX auch noch recht unerfahren. Da wir uns vorgenommen haben. die Tour komplett (also nicht die alternativen Ausweichrouten) zu fahren (zzg. Extra-Tag auf dem Radl München-Garmisch), haben wir natürlich auch entsprechend trainiert ... in 2007 bis zum AX im Juli hatten wir ca. 1300 Km und 30 THM in den Beinen. Und alles mit Rucksack und den mit mind. 5 Kg  . Das würde ich echt nicht vernachlässigen ...

Also viel Spaß beim planen und vorbereiten  

gruß, Peter


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Januar 2012)

peter muc schrieb:


> ... in 2007 bis zum AX im Juli hatten wir ca. 1300 Km und 30 THM in den Beinen. Und alles mit Rucksack und den mit mind. 5 Kg  .


Überwältigend viel ist das aber nicht. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man ab mitte/ende März in den tieferen Lagen im Alpenbereich gut biken kann, wären das ca. 18 Wochen aktive Bikevorbereitung und da wärst pro Woche knappe 75 km und 1700 hm geradelt. Jemand der direkt am Alpenrand wohnt tut sich schwer, wenn er regelmäßig radelt darunter zu kommen - da müsste er ganz bewußt in die falsche Richtugn fahren. ... und wenn ich nicht mindestens 2 mal die Woche auf dem Bike sitze würde ich keinen AX fahren wollen, da ich ansonst ein Problem mit meinem Sitzfleisch hätte. In seinem Fall würde ich sagen: Wenn er ca. 2 mal die Woche bergauf fährt, hat er sein Ziel locker erreicht. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass er in seinem vergangenem Leben nicht nur auf der Couch gelegen ist.

Meiner Ansicht nach wird da immer etwas übertrieben. Ein Mehr an Fitnes schadet nicht, es soll aber auch nicht so dargestellt werden, dass man fast täglich darauf hin trainiert. Muss man nur, wenn man das im Rennstil fahren will.


----------



## peter muc (24. Januar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Überwältigend viel ist das aber nicht.


nö, das ist nicht viel, hat aber völlig ausgereicht 



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach wird da immer etwas übertrieben. Ein Mehr an Fitnes schadet nicht, es soll aber auch nicht so dargestellt werden, dass man fast täglich darauf hin trainiert.


ja, sehe ich auch so ... gewisse Grundfitness sollte vorhanden sein. Ich denke, je fitter man vorher ist, umso mehr macht der AX Spaß. Wenn man sich jeden Tag ab HM 1000 nur noch quällt und nach Alternativrouten im Tal sucht, geht doch der Spaß flöten ...

Aber jeder sollte seine eigene Fitness einschätzen können und darauf basierend sein Training aufbauen ... oder auch nicht 

@ tiroler1973: und nicht jeder hat die Berge zum trainieren direkt vor der Haustür .. Du Glücklicher ;-)


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Januar 2012)

peter muc schrieb:


> ... und nicht jeder hat die Berge zum trainieren direkt vor der Haustür .. Du Glücklicher ;-)


Tiroler = Söhne der Sonne


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Januar 2012)

Du hast doch echt super Teststrecken vor der Haustüre! Fährst einen Tag die Lattengebirgsrunde und am nächsten Tag um die Reiteralm, dann hast du einen guten Anhaltspunkt. Mir persönlich wären die Original-Etappen auf der Albrecht-Route zu heftig, aber man kann ja auch einen Tag länger fahren, dann ist es wesentlich enstpannter. Ist aber auch vielleicht ne Altersfrage...


----------



## Alpenrebell (24. Januar 2012)

Vielend Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Finde ich echt klasse
Die letzte zwei Jahre bin ich nur sehr wenig gefahren weil ich eine Fortbildung gemacht habe.
Daher daher ist mein aktueller Fitness stand nicht so gut.
Zum Glück habe ich hier die Berge vor der Haustüre. 
Was mich aber bisschen nachdenklich gemacht hat bei der Tour sind die ca. 2000 Hm pro Tag, und das dann noch mit schweren Rucksack. :-(
Werd da mal öffers auf die Stoißeralm und die Gotzenalm radeln zum Training.
Fährt Ihr zum Training auch mit dem Rennrad?
Habe bisher nur ein Mountainbike- Canyon AM ( ca. 13kg).

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Was mich aber bisschen nachdenklich gemacht hat bei der Tour sind die ca. 2000 Hm pro Tag, und das dann noch mit schweren Rucksack.


Du hast ja auch nen ganzen Tag zeit. Einteilung ist alles.


Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Fährt Ihr zum Training auch mit dem Rennrad?


Was isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> suche hier erfahrungsberichte von Leuten die die Albrecht Route als Alpencross schon gefahren sind.
> ...



Hallo Alpenrebell,

Du hast ja ein tolles Gebiet für die Grundlagen vor der Haustüre und wenn du in die Berge willst kannst du dich ja um die Untersbergsrunde Watzmann Runde, Osterhornrunde, Wolfgangseerunde, usw. fahren. Dort bringst du jede Menge Höhenmeter und Stunden zum den Allerwertesten einzugewöhnen zusammen. Gerne kannst du dich bei mir auf einen gemütlichen Plausch oder eine Ausfahrt melden.  
Im Frühjahr fahre ich öfters Grundlagen und Ausdauer der Salzach entlang nach Laufen und über den Abtsee retour.


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Januar 2012)

1000km reichen definitiv nicht als Vorbereitung außer du hast einen top BMI oder bist anderweitig sportlich aktiv oder ein Naturtalent. So locker ist das nicht. Eine solide Vorbereitung ist für jeden Alpencross Plicht sonst wird das Ding schnell zur Qual. Das ist übrigens unabhängig von der Route. 5-7h im Sattel mehrere Tage hintereinander geht einfach nicht ohne Grundlagenausdauer und Sitzfleisch.

Es geht dabei weniger darum es zu "schaffen" sondern dabei auch Spaß zu haben. Wenn ich im Frühjahr mit 1000km in den Beinen eine 1500hm-Tagestour fahre bin ich danach platt und brauch 2 Tage Pause. Das mag individuell sehr verschieden sein, ich will eigentlich nur sagen: nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sonst macht's keinen Spaß.

Ich würde einem Durchschnitts-Biker mindestens 2000km Vorbereitung empfehlen, mindestens einmal 1000hm am Stück vorher gefahren zu sein (wenn das nicht geht dann summiert) und auch mal 2 Tage hintereinander ähnliche Länge und Höhenmeter gefahren zu sein. 

Es geht auch mit weniger aber ich kenne Leute, die hatten dann einfach keine Freude auf dem Cross.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> 1000km reichen definitiv nicht als Vorbereitung außer du hast einen top BMI oder bist anderweitig sportlich aktiv oder ein Naturtalent. So locker ist das nicht. Eine solide Vorbereitung ist für jeden Alpencross Plicht sonst wird das Ding schnell zur Qual. Das ist übrigens unabhängig von der Route. 5-7h im Sattel mehrere Tage hintereinander geht einfach nicht ohne Grundlagenausdauer und Sitzfleisch.
> 
> Es geht dabei weniger darum es zu "schaffen" sondern dabei auch Spaß zu haben. Wenn ich im Frühjahr mit 1000km in den Beinen eine 1500hm-Tagestour fahre bin ich danach platt und brauch 2 Tage Pause. Das mag individuell sehr verschieden sein, ich will eigentlich nur sagen: nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sonst macht's keinen Spaß.
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur beipflichten!

Grundsätzlich ist eine gute Vorbereitung mit Grundlagen und Ausdauertraining wichtig! Ich bin meine AX mit ca.  900km 8.000hm und 1.300 km und 10.000 hm gestartet. Ich mache im Winter sehr viel Outdoortraining (Nordic Walking, Skitouren, Langlaufen und Skifahren) Das hilft dir sehr viel. Ich plane heuer wieder einen AX wie es momentan mit der Schneelage aussieht wird das Höhentraning erst Mitte - Ende April möglich sein.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. Januar 2012)

hi,

man sollte sich sicherlich nicht zu sehr verrückt machen wegen einer bestimmten summe an HM und KM im vorfeld einer transalp.

regelmässig, gerade 4-6 wochen vor tourstart, ausdauersport zu treiben, ist auf jeden fall sehr sinnvoll, aber es muss nicht zwingend nur radeln sein, ich kombiniere immer fussball, leichtathletik, joggen und radeln.

viel im vorfeld im sattel zu sitzen hilft aber in der tat, dass sich der hintern an die belastung gewöhnt. ansonsten kann es eben schon eher zu sitzproblemen kommen (wobei da die leute auch unterschiedlich schnell probleme haben, das wirst du dann nach der tour wissen ...).

bei meiner ersten transalp 1999 bin ich im vorfeld nicht wirklich viel radeln gewesen, die tour wurde recht spontan in angriff genommen. aber es war eine gute grundkondition vorhanden, so dass es in summe auf jeden fall gut gepasst hat und ca. 1500 hm pro tag in ordnung waren.

dass man sich trotz guter vorbereitung bei einer transalp auch mal etwas quält, gehört aber irgendwie auch dazu. etwas leidensfähigkeit schadet also sicher nicht.

viel spass beim training!

ach ja, wir sind die tour 2007 in leicht abgeänderter form gefahren, war grandios! wir haben jedoch die aus meiner sicht nicht so interessanten passagen, wo es sinnvoll ging, geändert.

elmar


----------



## Zanne (24. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte nur mal loswerden daß die Tips für meine wenigkeit als passive Mitleserin auch sehr hilfreich sind!


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Januar 2012)

Ein wenig quälen gehört dazu sonst waren die Etappen zu kurz, das sehe ich genauso. Ein Unterschied gibt es aber schon:

Sich quälen: Auch wenn man überhaupt nicht mehr kann einfach stundenlang weitermachen und bei der Ankunft ist plötzlich alles vergessen und nur noch Freude in einem. Das ist Alpencross.

eine Qual: flauer Magen, körperliches Unwohlsein, Nahrungsaufnahme nicht mehr möglich, bei 5%-Anstiegen schieben müssen, den Anschluss an die anderen bei jeder Bodenwelle verlieren, am Abend mit Schüttelfrost im Bett. Das ist *******.


Achso, zur Albrechtroute: 2009 gefahren. Bisher mein geilster Alpencross. Lag neben der optimalen Route aber natürlich auch am Team und dem perfekten Wetter. Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon82 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich ist dieser Thread ebenfalls sehr interessant, da ich mit ein paar Kollegen auch gerade den ersten Alpencross für diesen Sommer plane.
Da es bis jetzt ja hauptsächlich um Training und Fitness ging, wollte ich bezüglich der genauen Route nochmal nachhaken. Als Basis möchten wir uns auch an _einer_ Albrecht-Route orientieren, allerdings gibt es da verschiedene Varianten wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Uns gefällt bis jetzt die Route Mittenwald - Gardasee ganz gut. 
Andreas Albrecht hat die Tour "Transalp Explorer 2007" getauft:
http://transalp.info/2007/explorer/index.php
Diese möchten wir als Basis nehmen und die Route ggf. noch etwas ausbauen oder ändern.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Strecke? Bzw. ist auch diese Route für die erste Transalp geeignet? Wir können jede Info gebrauchen!


----------



## Alpenrebell (24. Januar 2012)

schön das hier sich auch andere melden die auch einen Alpencross über die Albrecht Route plannen.

Bitte stellt  hier eure infos und Interessante Details rein.
Da ja mehrere mit lesen  die Ihren ersten AlpenX planen.

Hab da ein schönes Video auf Youtub gefunden, leider ab der hälfte kein ton mehr und die Musik ist geschmacks Sache.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBYrt2e2uIA&feature=related"]Alpencross 2010 Albrecht Route MTB Transalp      - YouTube[/nomedia]


ist jemand schon mal diese Tour gefahren?


http://transalp.info/albrecht-route/index.php


Garmisch- Fernpass - Landeck - St. Anton - Verwall-Tal - Galtür Ischgl - Fimberpass - Scoul - Passo Costainas - St. Maria - Val Mora - Passo Verva - Grosio - Val Rezzalo - Passo Gavia - Ponte di Legno - Montozzo - Val di Sole - Madonna di Campiglio - Gardasee
auch Interessant - Heckmeier - Route

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8nh6GDV5bM&feature=related"]Mit dem Bike Ã¼ber die Alpen (1 von 3)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

aber nicht meins weil ich nicht 4 Stunden mein Bike tragen will.


----------



## peter muc (24. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Bitte stellt  hier eure infos und Interessante Details rein.
> Da ja mehrere mit lesen  die Ihren ersten AlpenX planen.



was magst Du denn hören ? was interessiert Dich ?  
ich glaube, Du solltest Deine Fragen etwas konkreter stellen ... 



Alpenrebell schrieb:


> ist jemand schon mal diese Tour gefahren?
> 
> http://transalp.info/albrecht-route/index.php
> 
> Garmisch- Fernpass - Landeck - St. Anton - Verwall-Tal - Galtür Ischgl - Fimberpass - Scoul - Passo Costainas - St. Maria - Val Mora - Passo Verva - Grosio - Val Rezzalo - Passo Gavia - Ponte di Legno - Montozzo - Val di Sole - Madonna di Campiglio - Gardasee



das ist "die originale Albrecht Route", die wohl alle Vorredner hier im Thread meinten


----------



## Alpenrebell (24. Januar 2012)

Um falsche Antworten zur schwierigkeit des Alpencrosses zu vermeiden der Hinweis das es sich um die Orginal Albrecht Route ( TransAlp Roadbook 1 ) handelt die ich fahren möchte.

Derzeit fahre ich mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic´s 2,4er.
Sind diese sinvoll für einen Alpencross?
Oder sind 26 x 2.25 Reifen besser weil man weniger Rollwiederstand hat und dadurch weniger Kraft benötigt.


----------



## europa (24. Januar 2012)

Bin im August 2011 meinem ersten AlpenX auf der Albrecht Route gefahren.
Bin als Vorbereitung rund 2500KM und ca 10000hm gefahren. 
Rückblicken kann ich auch nur sagen das es nicht auf reine Zahlen ankommt. Mein Mitfahrer (ebenfalls erster AlpenX) ist wesentlich weniger KM als Vorbereitung gefahren und hat die Tour genauso gut überstanden wie ich.

Als ersten AlpenX kann ich die Albrecht Route nur empfehlen. Waren 7 super tolle Tage bei bestem Wetter. Tolle Landschaft, tolle Wege und super nette Leute. 
Den Gavia Pass haben wir allerdings ausgelassen da wir an diesem Tag 38°C hatten. Sind dafür die Alternative Route gefahren.

Fahrtechnisch sind wir beide sicherlich nicht die besten sodass wir vielleicht paar Meter mehr geschoben haben als andere, aber insgesamt eine super Tour als erster AlpenX.

Zum Rucksack kann ich auch nur sagen das man vorher schon mehrmals mit vollem Rucksack gefahren sein sollte um sich an das zusätzliche Gewicht auf dem Rücken zu gewöhnen.

Nächstes Jahr steht die Route auf jeden Fall wieder an.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (25. Januar 2012)

europa schrieb:


> Den Gavia Pass haben wir allerdings ausgelassen da wir an diesem Tag 38°C hatten. Sind dafür die Alternative Route gefahren.


Die alternative Strecke an jedem Tag finde ich bei der Albrecht Route absolut praktisch. Du kannst jeden Tag entscheiden welche der beiden alternativen Routen du fährst.

Wenn du dann noch zur gängigen Urlaubszeit unterwegs bist, triffst du jeden Abend im Hotel die selben Leute. Viele nehmen die im Buch genannten Hotels, so dass man sich Abends dann noch mit gleichgesinnten fachsimpeln kannst.


----------



## mauntnmad (25. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Vielend Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> Finde ich echt klasse
> Die letzte zwei Jahre bin ich nur sehr wenig gefahren weil ich eine Fortbildung gemacht habe.
> Daher daher ist mein aktueller Fitness stand nicht so gut.
> ...


 
Du musst Dir jetzt sicher kein Rennrad für die Alpencross-Vorbereitung kaufen. Da sollten schon weitere Beweggründe dazukommen. Ich habe auch mit dem MTB angefangen und mir ein paar Jahre später ein RR dazugekauft. 
Das RR-Fahren bringt mE sehr viel für die Ausdauer und ist somit eine gute Trainingsergänzung, wichtiger aber ist mE, sich zur Vorbereitung ein paar Mal in den Alpen zu bewegen, was bei Dir ja kein Problem ist. Die Erfahrung, auch mal stundenlang mit dem MTB im kleinsten Gang bergauf kurbeln zu können (und zu wollen), ist schon wertvoll. 
Der Mehrtagesrucksack macht natürlich schon einiges aus und zum Test sollte man ihn vorher auch mal mitnehmen, ich bin aber nicht dafür, nur aus Vorbereitungsgründen auf jeder Tagestour das komplette AX-Gerödel mitzuschleppen. Lieber mal die Trails ohne/mit leichtem Tagesgepäck geniessen. Und 2 Wochen vor dem Cross mit der Gruppe eine anspruchsvolle Zweitagestour, dann klappt's sicher


----------



## mauntnmad (25. Januar 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ein wenig quälen gehört dazu sonst waren die Etappen zu kurz, das sehe ich genauso. Ein Unterschied gibt es aber schon:
> 
> Sich quälen: Auch wenn man überhaupt nicht mehr kann einfach stundenlang weitermachen und bei der Ankunft ist plötzlich alles vergessen und nur noch Freude in einem. Das ist Alpencross.
> 
> ...


 
Volle Zustimmung


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Derzeit fahre ich mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic´s 2,4er.
> Sind diese sinvoll für einen Alpencross?
> Oder sind 26 x 2.25 Reifen besser weil man weniger Rollwiederstand hat und dadurch weniger Kraft benötigt.


Solange du keine Slicks aufziehst passt eigentlich alles. Ob du super fette oder nur fette Reifen drauf hast tut nicht viel zur Sache. Weniger grübeln mehr fahren. Über eine kleine ersatzteilliste nachdenken und passt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Januar 2012)

Ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (25. Januar 2012)

Nachdem alle schreiben das diese Tour machbar ist wenn man genug trainiert, freue ich mich schon auf den Start der Tour mitte August.
Wie sieht es mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten  die im Roadbook 1 stehen aus? 
Sind diese zu empfehlen?
Oder zu voll im August?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht.
Habe hier im Forum  mal gelesen das gebuchte Unterkünfte trotz  bestätigung zu gunsten von Herrn Albrecht storniert wurden. 
Auch interessant ist mit welchen Shuttle Service ihr wieder Nachhause gekommen seid.
Zug von Rovereto fällt definitiv aus weil ich da zuviel negatives gelesen habe. ( man durfte den Zug trotz buchung mit dem Bike nicht benützen)

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## peter muc (25. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Auch interessant ist mit welchen Shuttle Service ihr wieder Nachhause gekommen seid.



zum Thema Rücktransport solltest Du hier fündig werden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273415&page=2

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323340


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Also bei den Reservierungen auf Hütten wird es wohl so sein, dass man sicher nicht bis zum Ende des Tages ein Bett trotz Reservierung für dich zurück halten wird, da es viele Leute gibt die ein Bett reservieren, aber wenn sie nicht kommen, nicht absagen und der Hüttenwirt durch die Finger schaut. ... und ich glaub, das muss man denen zugestehen, dass auch die ihr Geschäft machen wollen. Bei der Reservierung auf jeden Fall nachfragen wie lange das Bettchen zurück gehalten wird und ab wann es frei gegeben wird. Wir haben meist vor der letzten Auffahrt nochmals angerufen, ob wir noch einen Platz bekommen und ob das wirklich passt. Bei Nächtigungen im Tal gibts eigentlich kein Problem, da die Orte Kapazitäten für den Winterbetrieb haben und im Sommer so oder so halb leer stehen.


----------



## peter muc (25. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten  die im Roadbook 1 stehen aus?
> Sind diese zu empfehlen?



zum Thema Unterkünfte wurde schon reichlich was geschrieben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346726


----------



## schmiar (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Alpenrebell,

ich bin die Albrecht Route letzten August auch gefahren. Es war mein erster Alpencross und es war super.
Ich habe diesen Shuttle
http://www.basic-sport.de/buchung/buchung_bike.php 
genutzt und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Super Kommunikation, pünktlich und der Biketransport auch toll wie du auf dem Foto sehen kannst


----------



## schmiar (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Alpenrebell,

noch mal den Link vom Shuttle
http://www.basic-sport.de/
ich hoffe jetzt klappt es.

Gruss Arno


----------



## fissenid (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo!!

Thema Unterkünfte wurde im Forum oft behandelt.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6410267#post6410267
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370709&highlight=hotel+dimaro

Thema Shuttle kann ich für mich sprechen.... NIEMALS No-Limits....... das war das letzte...

Da waren die Jungs von Bike ´n Ride weltklasse...
http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html


----------



## simon82 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Infos. Das ist alles sehr hilfreich wenn man zum ersten Mal ein Alpencross plant!

So wie es aussieht fahren sehr viele von euch die "Original" Albrecht Route.
Euren Berichten nach soll die Tour landschaftlich ja genial sein.
Auch bezüglich der Schwierigkeit und den Übernachtungen usw. soll sich die Tour ja anbieten.
Gibt es noch mehr Argumente die eher für die Original Albrecht Route sprechen? Oder auch welche die dagegen? Wir hatten ursprünglich überlegt die Transalp Explorer (auch von Albrecht) von Mittenwald nach Riva zu fahren...
Einziger Vorteil bis jetzt: Ist für 6 Etappen ausgelegt, die Original Albrecht Route für 7.


Danke und Gruß,
Simon


----------



## peter muc (26. Januar 2012)

simon82 schrieb:


> Einziger Vorteil bis jetzt: Ist für 6 Etappen ausgelegt, die Original Albrecht Route für 7.
> 
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Simon



wenn Ihr nur 6 tage fahren wollt / könnt, dann könnt Ihr den ersten Tag einfach weglassen und direkt in Landeck starten. 
Die Strecke Garmisch - Landeck ist eigentlich nur zum "einradeln" gedacht und weder landschaftlich noch fahrtechnisch interessant ... Der Fernpass ist zwar nett, aber auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanne (26. Januar 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Thema Shuttle kann ich für mich sprechen.... NIEMALS No-Limits....... das war das letzte...
> 
> Da waren die Jungs von Bike ´n Ride weltklasse...
> http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html



Zur Rückreise hab ich mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht... Würdet Ihr ein Shuttle empfehlen, oder lieber die Bahn? Scheint ja einige Shuttle Service zu geben. Der eine oben war 'das letzte' .... warum?
Und wieder einmal danke für die Tips!!!


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Zur Rückreise hab ich mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht... Würdet Ihr ein Shuttle empfehlen, oder lieber die Bahn? Scheint ja einige Shuttle Service zu geben. Der eine oben war 'das letzte' .... warum?
> Und wieder einmal danke für die Tips!!!



Hallo Zane,

Wichtig ist es wie mußt du in der BRD weiterkommen? Somit kannst du du dir den Zug od. Shuttle aussuchen. 

Ich hatte es immer mit der Bahn gemacht. Ich bin bis zum Brenner und von dort 1x mit dem Zug weiter nach Innsbruck, da das Rad einen defekt hatte. Das 2x bin ich mit dem Rad vom Brenner über Pfons-Ellbögen - Patsch- Igls - Rinn - Volders hinunter ins Inntal, dort am Innradweg bis Rosenheim. Danach bin ich mit dem REX(Bayernticket)  weiter nach Salzburg. Ich konnte mich über die Italienische Bahn nicht beschweren, der Schaffner hatte mir jedesmal geholfen einzuladen.
Bei Fragen einfach eine PN!


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2012)

peter muc schrieb:


> wenn Ihr nur 6 tage fahren wollt / könnt, dann könnt Ihr den ersten Tag einfach weglassen und direkt in Landeck starten.
> Die Strecke Garmisch - Landeck ist eigentlich nur zum "einradeln" gedacht und weder landschaftlich noch fahrtechnisch interessant ... Der Fernpass ist zwar nett, aber auch nicht mehr ...



Ich bin vergangens Jahr in St. Anton gestartet. Habe die Asphaltstrecke  gemieden.


----------



## Zanne (26. Januar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zane,
> 
> Wichtig ist es wie mußt du in der BRD weiterkommen? Somit kannst du du dir den Zug od. Shuttel aussuchen.



Stimmt, ich muss sowieso mit dem Zug noch weiter dann kann ich auch gleich mit dem Zug fahren. Bayernticket ist ein guter Hinweis. Danke!


----------



## octane racer (26. Januar 2012)

Möchte meine Erfahrungen der Albrecht Route nun auch mal preisgeben.
Also alles wie im Roadbook beschrieben, als auch die Unterkünfte sind super. Zu Empfehlen ist auf jeden Fall Juri's B&B. Wir haben die Tour 2010 gemacht. Die GPS Daten sind perfekt. Man sollte schon 2000-2500 km und einige Höhenmeter gemacht haben. Die Abfahrt vom Fimbapass ist ein Genuss, technisch anspruchsvoll, oder schieben. 
Mein Bike war 2010 Scott Ransom 10 mit Hammerschmidt Kurbel und 2 Trinkflaschen. Rucksack hatte 6 kg. Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2,4.
2011 ging es auf die Albrecht Dolomiti mit Scott Genius LT 20 Reifen Fat Albert 26x2,4. Auch diese Tour egal ob Unterkünfte oder die Streckenführung perfekt!!!
2012 geht es Anfang September mit dem neuen Scott Genius LT 10 auf die Dolomiti 1. Das Training läuft bereits. Also, wenn noch jemand irrgendwelche Info's, Karten oder GPS Daten braucht: [email protected]


----------



## Alpenrebell (26. Januar 2012)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Der Mehrtagesrucksack macht natürlich schon einiges aus und zum Test sollte man ihn vorher auch mal mitnehmen, ich bin aber nicht dafür, nur aus Vorbereitungsgründen auf jeder Tagestour das komplette AX-Gerödel mitzuschleppen. Lieber mal die Trails ohne/mit leichtem Tagesgepäck geniessen. Und 2 Wochen vor dem Cross mit der Gruppe eine anspruchsvolle Zweitagestour, dann klappt's sicher



Danke eine zwei bis drei Tages vorbereitungs Tour werden wir machen.
Ist bestimmt sinvoll, zudem sehen wir gleich mal wie fit wir wirklich sind.
Werden die Tour im Juni machen dann haben wir noch bischen Zeit zum trainieren wenn noch defizite da sind.
Und zum aufwärmen geht´s Ende April an den Gardasee zum Bikefestival juhu...
Da können wir dann schön mal ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln.
Und ins Flora auf ein Eis gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (27. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Zur Rückreise hab ich mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht... Würdet Ihr ein Shuttle empfehlen, oder lieber die Bahn? Scheint ja einige Shuttle Service zu geben. Der eine oben war 'das letzte' .... warum?
> Und wieder einmal danke für die Tips!!!



Hallo Zanne!!

also beim ersten Cross haben wir uns fürs Shuttle entschieden, da wir nach Oberstdorf mussten, und die Zugverbindung sehr schlecht ist!!

In 2011 haben wir Shuttle gewählt, da die Zugverbindung vom Comersee etwas schwierig ist.

No Limits war "nicht unser Fall" da die gemachten Zusagen nicht eingehalten wurden.Absprache war Abfahrt Riva 8 Uhr es war dann aber 9.30 Uhr somit habe ich meinen Zug ab München (fest gebucht) verpasst und musste eine Alternative suchen (Mehrkosten da feste Buchung). Dann wurde die GPS Halterung am Bike beschädigt.Realistisch hätten wir den Zug noch bekommen, wenn der Fahrer uns in Rosenheim abgesetzt hatte, aber er fuhr dann erst nach Ehrwald, dann nach München und dann erst nach Oberstdorf!!!
Auf unsere Beschwerden im Anschluß kam keinerlei Reaktion! Eine simple "Entschuldigung" wäre ja auch was gewesen!!!

In 2011 haben wir bei Bike ´n Ride gebucht und wir waren begeistert. Das Shuttle war schon um 8 Uhr in Como (abgemacht war 9 Uhr), super Service mit Getränken und Lesestoff im Bus...... und der Preis war unschlagbar im Vergleich zu den Mitbietern!!

Gruß
Fissenid


----------



## Alpenrebell (28. Januar 2012)

schmiar schrieb:


> Hallo Alpenrebell,
> 
> noch mal den Link vom Shuttle
> http://www.basic-sport.de/
> ...




Danke schmiar,

basic-sport habe ich mir gespeichert, werd da nachfragen ob die noch einen Platz für mich im August haben.

Für alle die auch ihren Alpencross planen hier ein Buchtipp:

http://www.amazon.de/Alpencross-Ostalpen-Mountainbike-%C3%BCber-Alpen/dp/3765453978/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327735057&sr=8-1

Klasse Buch mit verschiedenen Alpencross Routen inklusive der Albrecht Route, außerdem ist eine CD dabei auf der die GPS Tracks für die Routen drauf sind.

@ Hofbiker

melde mich bei dir wegen gemeinsamen biken wenn es wieder bisschen wärmer ist.

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Januar 2012)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> @ Hofbiker
> 
> melde mich bei dir wegen gemeinsamen biken wenn es wieder bisschen wärmer ist.
> 
> Gruß Alpenrebell



Servus,

Danke für die Einladung. In unserem MTB Club erfolgt zur Zeit jeden Donnerstag ab 18 Uhr, so lang es die Wetter- Schneessituation zulässt eine gemeinsamme Skitour auf das Zwölferhorn. Ab Anfang / Mitte April bis Ende September je nach Wetter erfolgt jeden Montag eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt in vier Leistungsgruppen. 1. LG Racer 4-8 Pers, 2. LG Tourer 4-8 Pers., 3 LG die Gemütlichen 4-8, die vierte ist eine  Damentruppe mit 4-8 Damen. 
Ebenso veranstalten wir auch Tagestouren und Mehrtagestouren mit Übernachtungen. Möchte dich dazu recht herzlich einladen. Der Anreiseradius der Mitglieder ist bis 40 km.


----------



## Alpenrebell (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie geht es euch bei den vorbereitungen zum Alpencross?
Ich bin schon fleißig beim Grundlagentraining im Studio und werd bald mal auf das Bike umsteigen und drausen Biken.

Gruß Alpenrebell


----------



## transalbi (14. März 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin vergangens Jahr in St. Anton gestartet. Habe die Asphaltstrecke  gemieden.



Die Passage hat mir selber auch nicht so recht gefallen. Deswegen habe ich mal in Ruhe recherchiert und eine annehmbare Variante gefunden. Ab Flirsch verläuft diese vollkommen abseits der Hauptstraße meist auf dem geschotterten Stanzertaler Radweg bis St. Anton. Vorher kann man auch schon ab Pians abseits der Straße in Richtung Paznauntal fahren. Dann auf Schotter bis zur Trisannabrücke und steil hoch zur Straße. Alle anderen Wege wurden 2005 weggespült. Auch im weiteren Verlauf habe ich noch diverse Straßenpassagen zugunsten von Schotter und Trails ausgemerzt, sozusagen gibt es nun auch die Albrecht-Route_v2. Werde ich vielleicht demnächst zusammenstellen.

Albi


----------



## Deleted 159632 (15. März 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind letztes Jahr die Route gefahren. Aber erst ab St. Anton und dafür zum Schluss über den Tremalzo. Ist echt eine super Tour und für den Anfang gut geeignet. Irgendwo steht, dass man unbedingt bei Yuri's Bed & Breakfast übernachten soll, dafür gibts die volle Zustimmung. Yuri alleine ist schon die Tour wert. Extra trainiert habe ich dafür nicht, bin sowieso fast jedes Wochende eine längere Tour gefahren und unter der Woche am Abend.

andi


----------



## MXXtheReal (18. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread. Hier kommen echt viele nützliche Informationen zusammen! 

Ich verfolge den Thread auch mit Spannung, da ich seit letzter Woche zum ersten Mal von einem Kumpel zu einer Alpencross auf der Albrecht-Route eingeladen wurde. Der Planer selbst ist diese Route zwar noch nie gefahren, hat aber alpine Erfahrung sowohl mit RR als auch mit MTB, deswegen bin ich guter Dinge. Ausserdem haben wir das "Transalp Roadbook 1". Damit kann gar nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Bin mir allerdings auch unsicher, wenn ich die zu schaffenden Höhenmeter in der Tour lese, weil ich soviel Höhenmeter noch nie am Stück abgespult habe. Noch unsicherer werde ich, wenn ich sehe, wie viel km ihr stellenweise zur Vorbereitung reißt!

Fahre nur MTB und wenn ich mich auf meine Mehrtagestouren vorbereite, habe ich nur ca. 800 - 1000 km runtergespult. Da sind max. 3-4 Tagestouren dabei wo ich mal 1000 hm absolviere (hier bei Frankfurt bietet sich natürlich der Taunus immer dafür an). Die Touren die ich mit der Vorbereitung fahre, gehen dann über 6-7 Tage mit ca. 120 km/Tag (werden ab und zu auch schon mal je nach Etappe ca. 160 km) quer durch Deutschland, aber ohne großartige Trails oder übermäßig viele Höhenmeter. Man könnte sagen, 90% der Strecke könnte man auch mit einem Trekking-Bike fahren.

Sind solche Touren vom körperlichen Anspruch auch nur ansatzweise mit so einer Alpencross vergleichbar oder deutlich einfacher?

Mit mehrere Tage lange im Sattel sitzen habe ich definitiv keine Probleme und habe auf meinen Touren auch sonst keine gesundheitlichen oder muskulären Probleme. Frage mich aber nach euren Tipps, ob ich da nicht deutlich zu wenig Vorbereitung hätte.


----------



## transalbi (18. März 2012)

Mach dir keine Sorgen. Deine Vorbereitung ist ok.

Albi


----------



## Hofbiker (19. März 2012)

Großteils ist das auch eine Kopfsache. Kopf Hoch, du wirst es schaffen!


----------



## sipaq (19. März 2012)

MXXtheReal schrieb:


> Bin mir allerdings auch unsicher, wenn ich die zu schaffenden Höhenmeter in der Tour lese, weil ich soviel Höhenmeter noch nie am Stück abgespult habe. Noch unsicherer werde ich, wenn ich sehe, wie viel km ihr stellenweise zur Vorbereitung reißt!
> 
> Fahre nur MTB und wenn ich mich auf meine Mehrtagestouren vorbereite, habe ich nur ca. 800 - 1000 km runtergespult. Da sind max. 3-4 Tagestouren dabei wo ich mal 1000 hm absolviere (hier bei Frankfurt bietet sich natürlich der Taunus immer dafür an). Die Touren die ich mit der Vorbereitung fahre, gehen dann über 6-7 Tage mit ca. 120 km/Tag (werden ab und zu auch schon mal je nach Etappe ca. 160 km) quer durch Deutschland, aber ohne großartige Trails oder übermäßig viele Höhenmeter. Man könnte sagen, 90% der Strecke könnte man auch mit einem Trekking-Bike fahren.
> 
> Sind solche Touren vom körperlichen Anspruch auch nur ansatzweise mit so einer Alpencross vergleichbar oder deutlich einfacher?


800 - 1000km ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Mehr können es natürlich immer sein, aber damit lässt sich auf jeden Fall arbeiten.

Wichtiger finde ich da schon die Höhenmeter. Wenn Du bei Deinen normalen Vorbereitungstouren nur über 1000hm kommst und dann beim AX auch mal einen 2000hm Tagestour fahren musst, wird das richtig hart. Mindestens 1-2 mal würde ich vorher eine solche "Belastungstour" einplanen. 

Im Taunus dürfte das auch kein großes Problem sein. Fahr einfach eine 3-Gipfel-Tour (Altkönig, Kl. Feldberg, Gr. Feldberg) und zwischendurch immer wieder runter zur Hohemark. Wenn Du die letzte Rampe hoch zum Gr. Feldberg dann noch schaffst, dann passt auch die Kondition. 

Was ich auch mal mit einplanen würde, wären ein paar schärfere Rampen, die einen in den Alpen auch ganz schön kaputtmachen können. Diese am besten 2-3 hoch und runter fahren bis die Beine so brennen, dass es gar nicht mehr geht. Empfehlung: Buchholzweg oder Weiße Schneise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MXXtheReal (20. März 2012)

@transalbi und Hofbiker

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung. Damit fühl ich mich jetzt schon deutlich besser. 



sipaq schrieb:


> Wichtiger finde ich da schon die Höhenmeter. Wenn Du bei Deinen normalen Vorbereitungstouren nur über 1000hm kommst und dann beim AX auch mal einen 2000hm Tagestour fahren musst, wird das richtig hart. Mindestens 1-2 mal würde ich vorher eine solche "Belastungstour" einplanen.
> 
> Im Taunus dürfte das auch kein großes Problem sein. Fahr einfach eine 3-Gipfel-Tour (Altkönig, Kl. Feldberg, Gr. Feldberg) und zwischendurch immer wieder runter zur Hohemark. Wenn Du die letzte Rampe hoch zum Gr. Feldberg dann noch schaffst, dann passt auch die Kondition.
> 
> Was ich auch mal mit einplanen würde, wären ein paar schärfere Rampen, die einen in den Alpen auch ganz schön kaputtmachen können. Diese am besten 2-3 hoch und runter fahren bis die Beine so brennen, dass es gar nicht mehr geht. Empfehlung: Buchholzweg oder Weiße Schneise



Ich werde versuchen mir so eine Tour zusammenzustellen. Die beiden Wege schaue ich mir mal an. Danke dir!
Mir persönlich reicht ja schon die Strecke hoch vom Fuchstanz aus... Die schaffe ich nicht immer bis zum Schluss ohne mal absteigen zu müssen. Von 3x hintereinander ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## sipaq (20. März 2012)

MXXtheReal schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen mir so eine Tour zusammenzustellen. Die beiden Wege schaue ich mir mal an. Danke dir!
> Mir persönlich reicht ja schon die Strecke hoch vom Fuchstanz aus... Die schaffe ich nicht immer bis zum Schluss ohne mal absteigen zu müssen. Von 3x hintereinander ganz zu schweigen.


Aktuell ist das kein Ding. Ist ja schließlich noch Saisonvorbereitungszeit. Aber kurz vor dem AX solltest Du solche Anstiege (Fuchstanz - Großer Feldberg) schon durchaus mehrmal hintereinander fahren können. Das sind ca. 220hm auf 2,4km Strecke, also durchschnittlich 9% Steigung. Durchaus nicht unüblich für die Alpen und zwar auf deutlich längeren Anstiegen.


----------

